# Havanese Rescue has several puppies available...



## RikiDaisyDixie

Wow...even puppies are coming in now...

http://havaneserescue.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=category&sectionid=1&id=36&Itemid=159

Also see the foster care section, there are puppies there too, as well as some amazing older pups and dogs.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Didi...*

This is a 13 week old puppy!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*meet a few more and also check out www.havaneserescue.com*

Casper is 8 months. Isabella is four months.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*How about a pair of havapoo mixes, 8 months old...*

Meet adorable Wrigley and Katie...do you have love for a brother and sister pair? Know someone who does. They are adorable!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Sooo sad!


----------



## Leslie

Linda~ You're meltin' my heart w/those darling pix! So sad to see such young ones in rescue.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Why would these little guys be in rescue? Owners who bought them and then couldn't manage them? Our breeder said she would always take back a dog or puppy if you decided you couldn't handle them. 
Sad!!!


----------



## ivyagogo

I showed my DH and he rolled his eyes at me and walked out of the room. Sheesh, my Birthday is coming up and Xmas too. I wanna puppy.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I keep saying IWAP to my DH, even got my daughter to do it, but it's not working. He just stares at me and then reminds me how it was going out during the night. But still...IWAP!!!


----------



## casperkeep

Oh boy I can not wait to love on these little ones that need a home!!!! I do see some trouble with me letting them go home though!


----------



## moxie

My GOSH, where did Didi come from, she looks perfect!


----------



## Julie

Rikidaisy said:


> This is a 13 week old puppy!


I could fall in love with this little guy.......he needs a boy name though!


----------



## mellowbo

Debra, go get Didi. He's perfect!
Carole


----------



## Leslie

Julie said:


> I could fall in love with this little guy.......he needs a boy name though!


That's what I thought, too, Julie.


----------



## mellowbo

Leslie!! Perfect for you too!
Carole


----------



## moxie

Perfect for you, Carole...ound:ound:ound:


----------



## mellowbo

Aww Debra, but you are closer......


----------



## Miss Paige

DiDi is a doll that is for sure. And I just bet he will be loved a ton by his Foster family.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Julie

Maybe it is pronounced with a long"I" and not sounding like DEE-DEE? I thought it was a female till I read the rescue page. He is ADORABLE!


----------



## BeverlyA

We would know if he was with Laurie, wouldn't we? :ear:


----------



## BeverlyA

Debra, I just love your avatar pic and wish I could have figured out how to nominate it for the calendar! 
Sooooo cute!


----------



## Laurief

What was that Beverly?? Why would you think he is with me???:biggrin1:


----------



## hedygs

He is so adorable. His original owner gave him to HRI because he had too much energy and too many needs? That makes me so angry. What did the original owner think would happen with a puppy? I'm guessing he didn't come from any breeder here that would take a puppy back in a heartbeat.

I wish I lived closer.


----------



## casperkeep

mmm..wonder where this cutie patotie is being fostered at??? Any place he is I bet he is being loved and spoiled!!!


----------



## Laurief

I think you are right Megan:wink:


----------



## marjrc

Laurie Frangione, you are such a BRAT!!!!!!!!! :fish: :fish:

You lucky thang, you! WAAAAAAAAAAAA ! Can I come over???

IWAP and Didi and Isabella and Casper, ..... they all look scrumptious!


----------



## Laurief

And one VERY lucky gal!!!!


----------



## KristinFusco

Oh Laurie, Congratulations!!!!!!! I am so thrilled that you are his foster mommy. And this is great because then you get to temporarily alleviate your IWAP syndrome ! What an adorable little bundle, who could ever surrender him?


----------



## Paige

That is awesome Laure, what does the gang think of him. The youngest one in my pack always took the newest puppy under their wing.


----------



## pjewel

Oh Laurie, he is such a cutie. I give you credit if you can part with him. I've been thinking lately that I could foster, but I'd be so afraid I'd never let go. Yikes! More photos please. I want to plant a kiss on his cute little face.

Duh, I should have made the connection when I read he was being fostered in New Jersey. Where did he come from?


----------



## hedygs

LAURIE! Not fair!  He is adorable.


----------



## ama0722

Laurie- he is such a cutie.... so what L is he going to be renamed?


----------



## Laurief

He is originally from CT - and what a love. It is going to very difficult to give him up!


----------



## Missy

ha ha ha Laurie, see I knew, I knew, I knew when you MHS came up in the other thread. There is no way you and Gabe will part with this guy!!! And if you do I too will be impressed. (but you do need 2 of each) But a what a wonderful foster experience for Didi... yes we do need an L name.

Lexy
Lily
Logan
and...

Lidi, Lenny, Les, Leo....

COngrats...ok how do I apply?


----------



## marjrc

Missy, you would fail Fostering 101 BIGTIME girl !!!!! ound:

Then again, I probably would too ! :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief

You guys are so bad !! I WILL NOT fail Fostering 101 - although Gabe and I are already in love with this precious little man, there is a special home out there for him!! And this way our home is here for more fosters!! I am just happy to get some puppy breath!!


----------



## pjewel

Laurief said:


> You guys are so bad !! I WILL NOT fail Fostering 101 - although Gabe and I are already in love with this precious little man, there is a special home out there for him!! And this way our home is here for more fosters!! I am just happy to get some puppy breath!!


But of course if you change your mind, it could be Lexi, Lily, Logan and . . . Lucky. :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief

It could happen - but highly unlikely. Maybe I need to start with G names for Gabe?? hehe


----------



## danak

Oh Laurie I'm so happy for all of you. Now this really made my heart smile. Next I have my fingers crossed for a little blessing for Megan, she too will be another great foster mom.

Dana


----------



## Beamer

Laurie, your new foster pup is soooo cute!! congrats! 

Ryan


----------



## BeverlyA

I will available for psychic readings Mon through Fri.....

That little bugger is so adorable I honestly can't believe he made it onto the official list. Once I had to give up a 7 month old Golden to a Golden rescue group, GRRN, and they were so excited about him he went to someone without even making it onto their list. 

I'm thinking Gnocchi
Beverly


----------



## Esperanita

I'm glad Didi is in a good home for the moment, but it is so sad that someone takes on another life and decides it is too much 3 or 4 weeks in. I don't understand that! I guess it is the same mentality that had people fighting over Yorkie puppy mill rescues in Atlanta this summer. They actually had to call in the police because there were line fights over who would choose first. Others walked away when they found out the humane society was charging $200 for adoptions instead of, I don't know, giving them away? I wish people would either do a little research or have some fortitude...

This is so sad


----------



## Sheri

On the other hand, though, with the little guy DiDi, it is a very good thing that the folks figured out so soon that a puppy was too much work, and did the research to find the best place to rescue him, instead of either just shutting him in the backyard (Oh, my heart breaks for those!!) or dropping him off at the pound. He's young enough that hopefully he'll have a full recovery and no bad traits to be dealt with.

Sheri


----------



## marjrc

I agree, Sheri, it is important to think about the positive aspect of this. When I volunteered at my SPCA after they had rescued dogs from 2 mills in one week, I kept telling myself how lucky these dogs were. If I dwelled too much on their past and the [email protected]#$%! mill owners, I'd collapse in tears. sigh..... Better to think of how lucky Didi is now and that he will no doubt make a family very happy and vice versa. :biggrin1:

Laurie, I know you aren't going to fail, hon. I dont' think I would either, though I'd be very sad to see a dog go that I'd grown attached to. Focusing on the family that is getting your foster is what will keep you going. I like how you think, that there needs to be more room in your home for more fosters, so they just can't stay with you! You're still a lucky thang though...... ! :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

He is so cute Laurie--I have to keep going back to his pictures! I think this is my first experience with MHS symptoms----ack.....I even showed him to husband! 

Darling boy...absolutely darling!


----------



## Miss Paige

Laurie-

He sure is a doll-and I am betting that you don't flunk fostering 101 but if you do it could not be with a cuter fur baby.

DiDi is suppose to be Chinese meaning little brother.

It is hard to let them go but trust me when they go to their families it's such a special time. I had the honor a couple of weekends ago to take a Foster fur-kid to his new mom & dad. We meet them in Nashville and just watching her hold and rub-and love him almost made me cry. It just reminded me of why I do what I do.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman (former HRI pupster)
Ms Frannie (former HRI darling)


----------



## Leslie

Oh my goodness, Laurie! You lucky duck! How wonderful for Didi to be in your home, even if it will be for just a little while. I guess he's one lucky duck, too :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief

Well this little guy is adjusting fabulously! He is just an absolute doll, and will make a family very very happy. I am constantly laughing at him!!


----------



## Laurief

Sorry, I didnt realize that I posted the same pic, here is a different one


----------



## Posh's Mom

How did I miss this?

Laurie, you are such a great person to foster this guy! Can't wait to see where life takes him.


----------



## hedygs

I'm in love. NJ Michigan NJ Michigan. Not so far. I could visit my sister while I was there. Ack! :frusty:


----------



## Laurief

Yes, he is a wonderful little guy - but keep in mind - its all the puppy stuff again. The pottying where ever he likes, contant need to be watched, and all that goes with it -
and with that said - I AM SO BLESSED to have this opportunit to care for this little guy until he goes to his forever home, and I promise they will love him like there is no tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Miss Paige

I know they will Laurie because you are a wonderful caring Foster mom who will help find that perfect home for him.

Hugs to you & all of yours
Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Lina

Laurie, I can't believe I missed this thread! CONGRATULATIONS!!! I know how much you wanted to foster and I'm so happy for you and for the puppy for being in such a wonderful foster home.


----------



## casperkeep

I hope things are going well with you all. He is one lucky puppy that is for sure!!


----------



## ivyagogo

Oh Laurie, you are so lucky to be able to spend time with him. He is so cute. 

I just emailed DH with all those cute pictures. He is probably going to hit me in the nose with a rolled up newspaper.


----------



## Leeann

Look at all these cuties, several of us got to meet Isabella at the National what a little hot shot she is. She will definetly be keeping someone busy LOL.

Oh and little DiDi, Laurie you already know I love this little guy, he is so adorable.


----------



## Thumper

Ahh...Laurie that is WONDERFUL! I know you've wanted to do this for awhile now and I'm so happy to see this precious foster baby with you! He is going to get a great start with the L's. 

How you are going to let him go, now that is the question of the day. lol 

Kara


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Didi the cutie, Marley the lover*

Didi is indeed absolutely adorable! Ah yes that potty stage!

Well folks, Marley is potty trained! And adorable, and getting more so as his hair grows longer. He was a trained dog that got lost! He has been a dear dog to his foster family...and I met him!

All foster dogs are wonderful...and the foster moms even more wonderful!


----------



## Laurief

Thanks Kara! He is doing really well with the three L's!! And is a wonderful pup for whoever is the lucky family to adopt him.

Now Marley - he is absolutely adorable!!!! I am sure that he will be snapped up very quickly!!


----------



## gay

Hi! I've been reading the threads for a while, but haven't replied or introduced myself. I did respond to the post to adopt Isabella but never heard anything. I'd love to know how one goes about adopting.....very interested in Didi. My name is Gay, e-mail [email protected]. I live on Cape Cod, not too far away. We traveled to Cleveland to pick up our 9 month Hav, Kialee. She's the sweetest little thing & I confess to having MHS. Hopefully I'll hear from you. Thanks!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Laurie-You're a better woman than I am, I'd never be able to part with that sweet little guy. He's precious!

Gay-Glad to see you posting!


----------



## Leeann

gay said:


> Hi! I've been reading the threads for a while, but haven't replied or introduced myself. I did respond to the post to adopt Isabella but never heard anything. I'd love to know how one goes about adopting.....very interested in Didi. My name is Gay, e-mail [email protected]. I live on Cape Cod, not too far away. We traveled to Cleveland to pick up our 9 month Hav, Kialee. She's the sweetest little thing & I confess to having MHS. Hopefully I'll hear from you. Thanks!


Welcome to the Forum. In order to adopt a dog from Havanese Rescue you will need to fill out an application.
Here is the website www.havaneserescue.com


----------



## casperkeep

Laurie is a much stronger person than I am....I think I would be keeping Didi!!!! But the thought of helping havs find new home is why I am doing this....I can't keep them all but can help them have a furr ever home!!


----------



## pjewel

casperkeep said:


> Laurie is a much stronger person than I am....I think I would be keeping Didi!!!! But the thought of helping havs find new home is why I am doing this....I can't keep them all but can help them have a furr ever home!!


I believe you, but why oh why do I think that furr ever home will be yours. :biggrin1:


----------



## casperkeep

I know I am trouble!!! I just recieved my petedge order. I got a two little puppy bassinets one blue and one pink.....you never know. I also got my stroller and really like it. I put the girls in it and they did good!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family

I LOVE PetEdge! Great stuff. I need to place an order, Scooter tore the ear off his puppy that he's been sleeping with since he came home with us. I guess I'll get him a new one.


----------



## marjrc

Laurie's becoming quite the pro at this. Isn't this your 3rd foster, Laurie? There was Gigi, the Russian Bolonka, then Teddy.... I think ? Do you keep Didi in a closed off room most times, or x-pen ? 

He is just TOO adorable!!!


----------



## Laurief

Actually he is only my second (of many I hope). It is a great feeling and really fun. If he potties, he gets free run of the kitchen, hall and family room! He is a great boy, jumps up in the bed and sleeps when tired, goes for a drink when he wants, chases the others - a LOT!! 
As with any foster, I think it is important for them to be socialized with me and pups. So the Xpen is only used for him to eat in, and sleep in at night. Otherwise, he is a "free" man! 

Gay - you may not hear back with regard to a specific pup. HRI's goal is to find the perfect fit for each and every rescue. If your application is in, the right pup will come along, and if you see a listing of a pup you are specifically interested in, you can contact your State Contact and ask them to resend your application to the proper committee. There are so many great dogs in Rescue now - with Many due to to come in soon


----------



## gay

Thank you for responding Laurie. I'm pretty new to the forum so I'm learning the ropes. It takes a special person to foster, whether it's children or animals. You deserve a lot of credit. I doubt if I could part with any of these little cuties. no matter what the age or circumstances.

Gay


----------



## Paige

Laurief said:


> As with any foster, I think it is important for them to be socialized with me and pups. So the Xpen is only used for him to eat in, and sleep in at night. Otherwise, he is a "free" man!


Laurie I think that is great. I let my boys have free roam, unless I was doing something like cooking or showering where I couldn't keep a eye on them. It really helps in their early training, as they can learn what is and is not acceptable at a early age. It's so hard to break bad habits in dogs. Plus he will learn from your clan, by hanging out with them. I know the older ones always corrected the puppy. It like having free inhouse puppy trainers. Whoever get's Didi is going to a very lucky hav owner.


----------

